# Danish oil



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bought a can of Danish oil (dark walnut) the other day going to try it on some of my sticks, I've done tried it on a couple scrap pieces I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Never used Danish oil. Looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I only use danish oil on my shanks i like it .

i much prefer it to varnishing shanks it dosnt chip and its quickly applied with a cloth.it gives a nice finish.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Never used it, stick to Tru Oil (parden the pun) as it never dries still feeling tacky as some finishes do..


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

How's the danish oil compare to linseed, boiled or otherwise?


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I use a homemade mixture of equal parts BLO, spar varnish, and turpentine. I believe it is similar to danish oil. It goes on like BLO and gives a similar appearance. However it has the ultra violet protection and increased moisture resistance of spar varnish and the touch up quality of BLO.


----------

